
Towards Near-Imperceptible Steganographic Text - sel1
https://arxiv.org/abs/1907.06679
======
dvh
Near imperceptible? 99% secure is 100% insecure.

~~~
rowanG077
I bet you don't have a lock on your front door either. Besides you need
incremental increases to ever be able to reach 100% security. If you shoot
every single idea down because it's not 100% secure you will not get anywhere.

~~~
arghblarg
This is what is frustrating about the cryptographic community. People should
not be discouraged to try new algos and techniques otherwise how is anyone new
that isn't already 'in the club' to gain knowledge? Of course new developments
need to be audited and peer-reviewed but this sort of immediate dismissal is
not constructive.

